# MD aufnahme auf Rechner



## FlowersBeheaded (4. April 2005)

Hi leute.

Ich weiß ich hab schon durch die Suche das gefunden was ich gesucht hab.
Hab aber diesbezüglich noch ne Frage.

Also ich will ne MD aufnahme auffen Rechner ziehen.

Kein Thema ich nehms mit wavelab auf.

Meine Frage lautet jetzt...um die beste Qualy erreichen zu können, muss ich an den Lautstärkereglern was rumschrauben?
Und die Lautstärke am Minidisk? muss die voll aufgedreht sein?

Falls mir jemand ne kurze Antwort geben könnte oder nen spitzen Tip wärs janz nett.
Mit Tip mein ich z.b. DB einstellung usw.

thx im voraus

mfg FB @lias Thardrocba


----------



## chmee (4. April 2005)

Erstmal im Handbuch schauen, ob das Gerät n Line-Signal ausgeben kann, bzw.
an Rechner anschließen und den Line-Out Pegel des MD-Players so
aussteuern, dass es nicht zerrt. Hat der vielleicht nen DigitalOut ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. April 2005)

Der MD Player sollte nicht voll aufgedreht werden das ganze übersteuert sonst schnell.
Auch sollten eventuell vorhandene Features vom MD player wie Equalizer oder Bass Boost deaktiviert werden.
Hat er sowas wie Ear Protection sollte man das aktivieren da die Geräte da die Lautstärke normalerweise selber ans "Ideal" anpassen.

Die Lautstärke dann lieber erst im PC ( im Aufnahmeprogramm ) anpassen, und um ein bis zwei Versuche mit Probehören kommt man selten herum


----------

